# The Making of Symphony No. 1 in F# Major "Chaos" Chapter Two



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

So far... the second movement is amazing. although i have touched up on my weaknesses and ruthlessly devoured the various techniques for grave.  i am about half way through the second movement. :3 the rest of the creation of the first symphony is primarily downhill. :3 

No worries. you will experience it in a new light of music.


----------

